# Got a double sons first deer



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Went out tonight and my son shot his first deer. Then about 15 minutes later I shot one . His was about 50 yards from where he shot and mine was 75 yards or so. I am one proud papa. What a great night in the woods. I love it he was so pumped up that I thought he was gonna jump out of the stand.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Congratulations, I'm jealous!


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Great job to you both. What a memory!
Lindyrigger


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

awsome sounds like you go ta hunting buddy for life congrats to you and your son on a job well done


----------



## andyjs3589 (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats! that is going to be a great memory


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice job!! I'm sure he was excited.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome! Congrats, and tell your son congrats!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Talk about a good night in the woods congrats on your boys first deer!


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

not much can top that hunt. congrats


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Gotta love those antlerless permits! Congrats to you and your boy.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Just curious what kind of scope is on your sons crossbow?


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Its called a bantam scope. It is really a junk set up but it works. I hunt compound and picked this crossbow up for 75 bucks a few years ago. My son just turned 8 so hopefully in a few years I can get him going on the compound. Thanks for all the comments my son says thanks for them also. He wants to go back out tonight.lol


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice shooting guy's, good job!!!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

man a 50 yard and 75 yard shot with a bow, congrats on that! did you aim ten feet over its back ? lol


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

congrats on the double. we doubled once with shotguns i shot a 7pt and my dad got a doe then my father and i doubled on p&y bucks in harrison co (bow) in 99 was definately one of the best days of hunting i have ever had. we should have doubled in 03 he shot a 120 class 10pt and i missed a big 12 at 35 yards didn't follow through hopefully you can do this again


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Great job guys. What a memory to have. Now you need to go hunting for a new hat for your son. LOL!! Awesome job!


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

The shots were not 50 and 75 yards. Thats how far they went after the shot. Both were shot at 25 yards digging in a hole of deer cocaine.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

jake74 said:


> The shots were not 50 and 75 yards. Thats how far they went after the shot. Both were shot at 25 yards digging in a hole of deer cocaine.


was not sure what you meant. Nice job and congrats!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...sounds like a great memory you will carry with you forever.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats to you and your son !!!


----------

